# Sig for a Sig



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I traded away my P250 yesterday. :smt022 In the past, I have always had major remorse, but this time I think it will be different. Me and a friend swapped straight across and I got his LNIB (no rail wear and light smileys) 1994 229 with a .357 barrel to boot! :mrgreen: It is a nice shooter with a great trigger. I put about 70 .40 and 20 .357 through it today and am very impressed with the accuracy. The 4" groups at 10 yards gave me goose bumps considering it was my first time with it, or any other Sig than my 250 for that matter. I have a keeper.....as long as my friend doesn't come calling wanting his gun back.:buttkick: He was tickled to death and kept asking if I was satisfied, so I should be fine.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats!!! I've not been impressed with the P250 nor .40 in anything I've tried it in but different strokes. The P229 in .357 is on my list of "next to get". Has been for a while, just haven't had the bones to put down on one. Maybe one day and hopefully soon.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023Great deal, let us know more about the 357 at the range. I'm impressed with that round.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a 15 y/o Sig P229 in .40 & .357.

I liked it so much I added the Crimson Trace Laser Grips to it.










It's a great gun and a very accurate shooter.

I looked at the P250, but decided to buy a Sig Pro2022 because I do not like DAO guns. jmho

:smt1099


----------

